# Does anyone else drink & use ionized water???



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

We started using Ionized water about two years ago. My wife has a large (much smaller now) wound. It is an autoimmune disorder. She is under the care of a Harvard Research Doctor that has a office here in Arizona. It is a fairly rare condition. But being open infection was an awful maybe worse that the wound. It got that the infections couldn't be treated with IV antibiotic. Well after her last week in the hospital in ICU for infection we found this doctor. He started treating this wound with a low Ionized PH water a 2.5 ph, also known as acid water. Well over a year after starting this she has had basically no infection. 
I know a lady that by drinking high ionized PH water stopped breast cancer. One school of though is many of us have high acid levels in our cells, blood etc. Cancer thrives on the body acid. By drinking High PH water you bring your body PH into a neutral PH. 
Anyway I don't want to get much more into it unless there are people here that have used it, or even know anything about it.
I'll gladly answer an question if I can. 
DISCLAIMER: I'm not promoting any product, & we are only consumers that use this. We have two machines that make this water from our regular tap water. We have always been willing to provide this water for FREE to anyone that brings us a chemical free container (BPH FREE).
SIDE NOTE: My wife's doctor did tests with an NFL team that by drinking ionized PH water the recovery time from lactic acid is twice as fast as any sports drink on the market Of course the city water company & companies that build these machines won't pay millions in promotional fees to get NFL sanction, like Gatorade does.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

That's great, yes I have read of people going to a higher ph .. base.. have cured cancer. You said the doc gave her a low pm water and it cured the infection?

What are the machines? 
Thanks


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

There are several companies that make them. We own one made by Chanson & one made by Air-Water & Life. Ionizer 7.0 Deluxe. I'm not happy with the Chanson. The company is in my opinion not very good. I sent it in for repair after only a year & they are giving me a bunch of crap. We bought the Ionizer 7.0 deluxe & right out of the box it performs better than the Chanson ever did. Yet we need the Chanson because there are only two companies that make a machine that can produce the very low PH water 2.0. Chanson uses Himalayan Rock salt to get there where the other machine uses chemicals. The Chanson is $2000 the other one is $4000. The Ionizer 7.0 deluxe produces very good drinking water & would be great for average person & it is on sale for $895 with free shipping. I have been in contact with the company & they are much more interested in a happy customer than Chanson is.
So bottom line DON"T BUY a Chanson which they make about 4 different models ours is their most expensive. The money we have saved in co-pays for one trip to the hospital has paid for both machines. My wife is a teacher with good insurance. So worth every penny. Because now there use is free & clear.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is this similar to the Colloidal Silver?


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> Is this similar to the Colloidal Silver?


No it is not the same or close. My wife tried Colloidal Silver & it never gave anything close to the results low ionized PH water has, This is tap water filtered & run thought a division Hi PH & Lo PH then run over plates that cause an electrolysis. Making it easier for the bodies cells to consume the water. You only drink the hi PH. The low PH known as acid water have hundreds of uses from infections to cleaning the skin. You can pretty much toss out most cleaners, & many things in the medicine cabinet. When my allergies act up I snort a small amount of acid water & in second it clears my sinus. Gargle with acid water for a sore throat, within seconds the sore is gone. Women use it instead of skin conditioner. Real high PH water (10+) will clean blood out of clothes. Our green leaf plants & cactus love the acid water as does evergreens.
Our dog loves it. If you set a bowl of just plain filtered tap water & a bowl of about 9.0 Ph ionized water in another bowl he will choose the ionized water. His teeth are pure white from the water.
I personally always had bowel issues. After about 3 weeks of drink this water that issue changed & I no longer have issues, & go much more regular.

Why little is know about this is there are a handful of American doctors that understand this. It is much better known in Europe & started in Japan.
But there is no big money curing disease with tap water & a $1000 machine. for doctors, hospitals, or the drug companies. The insurance companies don't want to hear it. As I stated earlier there are no big endorsements for the major sports teams from tap water. Where Gatorade gives millions in endorsements. So if you are one of these professions would you really want to cure you patient? If you can't keep them coming back how can you make money. It is discussing what our medical society has become.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I sure like the idea of having that type of water available to me. Spending that much money is just something I cannot do. 

Where would I get the "chemical free container (BPH FREE)"? How expensive do you think it would be to get such a container to you and paying shipping of that container with the ionized water from there to Virginia? (Trying it for awhile might encourage me to save up enough money to buy a machine sometime next Christmas.)


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

motdaugrnds said:


> I sure like the idea of having that type of water available to me. Spending that much money is just something I cannot do.
> 
> Where would I get the "chemical free container (BPH FREE)"? How expensive do you think it would be to get such a container to you and paying shipping of that container with the ionized water from there to Virginia? (Trying it for awhile might encourage me to save up enough money to buy a machine sometime next Christmas.)


You can buy BHP FREE containers at Walmart, sporting good stores health stores etc. 
The problem with Ionized PH water is it has about a 3 day shelf life before it returns to just plain filtered water. It has to be fresh to be of maximum benefit. 
You can increase the PH of water by adding lemon. I bet if you check around your area (health stores) you might find ionized water available.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

topofmountain said:


> You can buy BHP FREE containers at Walmart, sporting good stores health stores etc.
> 
> The problem with Ionized PH water is it has about a 3 day shelf life before it returns to just plain filtered water. It has to be fresh to be of maximum benefit.
> 
> You can increase the PH of water by adding lemon. I bet if you check around your area (health stores) you might find ionized water available.




I'm assuming you mean 'lemon juice', and I think your last statement is incorrect. Lemon juice typically has a pH level around 2. Unless my water is more acidic than that, I don't see how adding lemon/lemon juice could raise water's pH.

Also, it is pH....not PH.


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I'm assuming you mean 'lemon juice', and I think your last statement is incorrect. Lemon juice typically has a pH level around 2. Unless my water is more acidic than that, I don't see how adding lemon/lemon juice could raise water's pH.
> 
> Also, it is pH....not PH.


No Lemons not juice. All I can say is add lemon & check it.
Some health food stores sell higher Ph water. Sorry about my incorrect English or writing but the point was made just the same. I'm in my 60s & school is too many days ago. My wife is a teacher but she gave up trying to school me a long time ago. LOL


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

So do you drink low pH (acidic) water to make your system more acidic or do you drink high pH (basic) water to make your system closer to neutral (pH 7)? 

Keep in mind that each change of one pH unit represents a 10-fold change in acid. So going from pH 6 to pH 4 indicates 100 times as much acid. Perhaps this relates to drinking cider-vinegar daily - this would be a very acidic product.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW now I have another way to use my Meyer lemons...Thanks.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Nov 1, 2013)

topofmountain said:


> No Lemons not juice. All I can say is add lemon & check it.



Just looked up what's going on. Lemon/lemon juice is acidic, as we all know. However, the part I didn't know is that lemon juice, once metabolized within the body, becomes alkaline. Curious world we live in!


----------



## topofmountain (Nov 1, 2013)

MichaelZ said:


> So do you drink low pH (acidic) water to make your system more acidic or do you drink high pH (basic) water to make your system closer to neutral (pH 7)?
> 
> Keep in mind that each change of one pH unit represents a 10-fold change in acid. So going from pH 6 to pH 4 indicates 100 times as much acid. Perhaps this relates to drinking cider-vinegar daily - this would be a very acidic product.


You never drink LOW Ph water. I do gargle etc with it. But you only drink HIGH Ph water. I have drank as high as 10Ph & the change within the body is very minimal. I check the Ph of my urine from time to time that is how I know.
From what I read & what a medical doctor has told me you can't drink TOO MUCH high Ph water. 
If you reread my first post it gives a fair explanation of what we use the two different waters for. 



AdmiralD7S said:


> Just looked up what's going on. Lemon/lemon juice is acidic, as we all know. However, the part I didn't know is that lemon juice, once metabolized within the body, becomes alkaline. Curious world we live in!


Thanks for the info. All I knew was what I had been told by a few health store people & an explanation was never given. Then I asked my doctor about adding lemon & she said it would increase body Ph, & never asked anymore.


----------

